# Edible plants and flowers for a Sulcata



## kjr153 (Apr 6, 2013)

How often should a baby Sulcata eat flowers? Hibiscus and petunia were the two that I wanted to put in the little garden I'm making for my baby. Can the whole thing be eaten(bloom and leaves)? Is there something that you would suggest over those two flowers? What about Dandelions, are they just a snack or can they be fed on a regular basis?


----------



## wellington (Apr 6, 2013)

To start, cactus, mulberry, rose of Sharon, hibiscus, hostas, clover, dandelion, for more check out the tortoisetable.org or the tortoiselibrary.com


----------



## mctlong (Apr 6, 2013)

There's a list of good plants for sully's here: Sully Diet Sheet


----------

